# These would make a neat quick gift!



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

And for your holiday table.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUYXTN36tHU[/ame]
Merry Christmas


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

They are beautiful and fast to make.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

That's enough to encourage me to learn to use my serger! I bought it used and although I have the book that goes with it I haven't been pleased with the results the few times I've tried it. I think I need lessons on how to adjust the machine!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a VERY slow dial up connxn at home. I am guessing these are the Christmas tree napkins. I have been making them for a couple of years. I do two different fabrics in a 17" semi circle. You can get 8 napkins out of two one yard cuts of contrasting fabric. VERY cute. Use a decorative stich on your machine to add "tinsel". 

Put them on the table w/ a couple of foil wrapped chocolates as gifts under the tree.

I did my MIL and myself sets that include kids themed fabrics along w/ more elegant fabric.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Countrysunshine, they ARE for Christmas tree napkins, but using full circles. I like the idea of using a semi circle, as you could get more from less fabric! I would assume you would fold them the same as this gal does, except she turns down the top third of the circle first. I might actually get my own serger up and running and learn to use the thing! Jan in Co


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Those would be a great gift~


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

If you don't have a serger you can still do them. Just sew the two semi-circles together leaving an opening for turning on the straight edge. Turn them and top stitch the straight side. Sew a decorative stitch or just a colorful zigzag around the curved edge and WAHLAH! You have a "decorated" tree.

Someone asked me for a link this year and I went looking and saw the people using full circles. We discussed it here and we think a half circle is plenty large enough.

Match these up w/ a table runner from the tube quilting link earlier and you will have a FANTASTIC gift.

mary


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I have never used a "glue stick", wouldn't it be better if you pinned it? I would be afraid of it gumming up the needle on the serger/machine. Has anyone used a glue stick? Countrysunshine I love the idea of a matching runner!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Those are really cute! Thanks for the link! And the info on the half circles.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

notenoughtime said:


> I have never used a "glue stick", wouldn't it be better if you pinned it? I would be afraid of it gumming up the needle on the serger/machine. Has anyone used a glue stick? Countrysunshine I love the idea of a matching runner!


It would probably be smoother to use the glue stick. Just wait until it dries completely before sewing. They used to make special glue that washed out in the laundry for making appliquÃ©s and the like. Check your fabric store they may still carry it.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

The fabric spray works well also. If you keep a cloth with a little rubbing alcohol on it next to your machine, then wipe the needle off every so often to clean the glue off.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Also using stitchwitchery to iron the 2 pieces of fabric together for the tablerunner works well also before serging it.


----------

